# I had some ideas about new fursuit technology.



## Mxpklx (Mar 22, 2012)

As strange as the title may sound, I have had these ideas for a long time now. 

I occasionally go to the 405th infantry website where they make halo cosplay costumes. They seem to come up with great ideas that I think could be incorporated into fursuiting, like materials, fans, special stilt suits they use for elites, etc. 

But then I had some ideas of my own. As I can plainly tell, Fursuits have terrible vision and get really hot. So, with the help of the 405th I've come up with two devices that can fix those problems. 

For the heat problem, race-car drivers use fluid cooled shirts. These shirts have a water cooling and pumping system that will definitely keep you cooled. Though, like the one below, these can cost up to $500 and more. I've come up with a better solution. Have you ever heard of airator shoes? Well they use a small air pump underneath your heel that blows air onto your foot every time you step. But my idea is to incorporate the cooled shirts with a heel pump so whenever you step it acts like a heart circulating the fluid throughout your cool shirt. This will eliminate any need for unsightly fanny-packs that pump fluids through the shirt. But if you manage to spring a leak, your screwed .







The next issue is the vision. Now, vision for fursuiters it *turrible* with only a central to near peripheral vision. So, once again, with the inspiration of the 405th, I've come up with refraction lenses. For example, Nike uses this technology in their Hindsight Glasses. This gives any wearer an increased peripheral vision upgrade of 25 degrees. So in the 405th community they make plastic visors for their helmets which when bent, a light refraction will occur increasing the wearers vision. To incorporate this into a fursuit, two separate lenses must be made behind each eye in order to get this effect. Now this can only be done if your not using tear duct eyes. Tear duct eyes are too small and won't work.










I can only assume expert fursuiters would be willing to attempt this. So, I hope I've given you ideas for your next fursuit!


----------

